# Jason mask



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

I saw some at the local "Everythings a dollar stoe" here in the states and some for around 3 USD at "Wally World". Id sugest getting a cheapo and reference pics to "Do it your self". With Jason being such an iconic figure in the horror movie genre, people should recognize who your suposed to be and should give you a bit of leeway if you don't get it "just right"...Just don't forget the huge machette and you'll be fine.

Raven


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

A sports store? Not sure if you're looking there already... sounds like you're in the UK, so hope some of our UK posters can help!


----------



## GBH (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah I'm in Uk. Problem here is, I don't know if it's largely the same in the States, halloween just aint that big a deal - which is ridiculous IMO. Stores and shops are all ready done out for christmas but you're lucky if halloween gets a full shelf to itself.


----------



## klown82 (Oct 9, 2009)

GBH said:


> There appears to be no inbetween.


Well actually, there might be, but maybe not what you are looking for...

There is a NECA collector version that goes for around 40$-50$, that is, imo, really looking good. (I should have bought that before it was sold out )

There is also the Mask and Machete set that goes for 12$, but the mask it made of foam and is really looking weird if you don't customize it (I bought this one.. [email protected]#$ recession , but i did customized mine)

Maybe you should buy the cheapest one and pimp it a bit: Sand it a bit, put it in mud, or acrylic paint, get some electrical RED tape, cut some triangles, and there you go, a fair Jason mask for 3$


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

Toys R Us has the reboot NECA version for $20 which is quite a steal if they will ship to you. The best is frightstuff.com as he made the original mold for part 3 and still has it, but it's probably too late to order from him for Halloween.


----------



## GBH (Oct 12, 2009)

Spank me with a hockey stick! How did I not know about frightstuff??

4 questions:

1). How strong are snaps? Cause I believe the masks use snaps to attach the straps to the mask? I ask because another site does a 5 point elastic strap thing which is good (I know it aint Jason but it would look really cool IMO).

2). What is ABS .090? and is it strong??

3). I think I'ma get the Remake Blank Kit but I noticed the Mask Blank Kit Part 3. How do the masks differ? I mean they both look the same and have the same straps but the Mask Blank Kit Part 3 is about $6.00 more.


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

The snaps are extremely strong when used as they are on a hock since all the forces exerted by the straps are perpendicular to the snap connections themselves. 

ABS is a very strong, shiny plastic. It's essentially polystyrene with extra "rubberizers" added to make it more flexible and less prone to cracking. .090 is the thickness it's pulled in and makes for a very solid mask. In case you couldn't tell, I bought one of these a couple of years ago.

The remake blank is from a new mold that differs from the original. It's similar but really looks different in person. Once you've stared at these masks a while the differences will become more apparent. A big thing is that the remake mask is a slightly larger mask in that it's deeper. It therefore requires more plastic. I assume that's why it costs more. Personally, I love that we can get masks pulled from the original mold and prefer the Part 3. I don't think the remake blank is pulled from the original mold.


----------

